# He deserved this beating....



## min0 lee (May 15, 2007)

.....followed by a bullet between his eyes.
Murder Suspect - ebaumsworld.com


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

I'm sorry, but the renegade cops that did that to him should be hung right along side of him. 

Fuck police that think they have a right to take the justice system into their own hands. Fuck this makes me angry. 

Sure that kid deserves to fry and rot in jail for what he did, but by no means are the pussy cops that beat him to a pulp heroes. They are scum and don't deserve to carry a shield.


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2007)

manic made the point jumping from that high your knees can come up and bash you in the face. it's possible he landed in a way that caused some damage so people can't just assume the cops beat him that bad.


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> manic made the point jumping from that high your knees can come up and bash you in the face. it's possible he landed in a way that caused some damage so people can't just assume the cops beat him that bad.



I hope that's the case.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 15, 2007)

my only hope is that he gets ass raped every night before he goes to bed.  What a waste of a human being


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2007)

my hope is someone sees the frigging light n stops making us pay to provide these lost causes with everything they need for 50+ years.


----------



## danny81 (May 15, 2007)

omg i feel bad for the poor guy that cop should get put in gen pop so he gets raped to


----------



## MeatZatk (May 15, 2007)

poor guy huh?  How about the other poor guy who was doing his goddamn job when he was killed by this piece of shit?


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I'm sorry, but the renegade cops that did that to him should be hung right along side of him.
> 
> Fuck police that think they have a right to take the justice system into their own hands. Fuck this makes me angry.
> 
> Sure that kid deserves to fry and rot in jail for what he did, but by no means are the pussy cops that beat him to a pulp heroes. They are scum and don't deserve to carry a shield.


While I am no fan of the police he did shoot the cop in the face...these guys are like brothers.


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> poor guy huh?  How about the other poor guy who was doing his goddamn job when he was killed by this piece of shit?



Let the justice system decide his fate, not some fuckhead vigilante cop with a chip on his shoulder.


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> While I am no fan of the police he did shoot the cop in the face...these guys are like brothers.



The old lady's family would have been locked up if they sought revenge on this kid, what makes a cop any different?


----------



## tucker01 (May 15, 2007)

What would you do if a brother like figure in your life was killed like this and you had an opportunity to seek your own justice?


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> The old lady's family would have been locked up if they sought revenge on this kid, what makes a cop any different?


I'm pretty sure they don't feel sorry for this scab, I know of a case where this man was caught molesting his son....the cops looked the other way when the victoms father took a couple of swings at the perv.



Trust me, I don't care for cops too much but if someone killed or hurt my friend  or family and I had the chance to get a shot I wouldn't hesitate.

What would you do if it was someone close to you?


----------



## david (May 15, 2007)

Well, I'm unsure of how he got that way but I at least know about the cop getting shot in the face!  Life wt/ parole.  I wonder how BIG of a man he'll be in prison.  He's not only going to have to worry about the others but the guards as well!


----------



## MeatZatk (May 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Let the justice system decide his fate.



It looks like it did 

Cops have a shitty job, they deal with the worst people, but aren't expected to have human reactions when a friend of theirs is shot in the face.  Criminals have more rights than anyone nowadays.


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> What would you do if it was someone close to you?



I would kill them, but I'm not a cop.

Cops are supposed to be held to a higher standard, well they should be considering how they treat "civilians" like lower forms of life around here.

Wearing that badge is a privilege, and if you can't control some of your "human reactions" better than Joe Schmoe, what good are you? I have absolutely zero trust or faith in someone that is supposed to police against wrong, but can't control him/herself from doing wrong themselves. Fuck that shit. 

As an officer of the law you should be held   MORE accountable for your actions, not less.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 15, 2007)

IMO, some cops are good, some cops are bad.  I think this douche got what he deserved, but the cops who did it should be removed from the force.  I guess I, too, hold the cops to a higher standard, because if the victim's family did it I would have no problem with it.  Fucked up, huh?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 15, 2007)

The kid deserved the beating in my opinion.  He's a waste of space and shouldn't be breathing the same air that I do.

Way to go cops!  If only you would let me drink and not be on my ass all the time, you lousy bastids.


----------



## Gazhole (May 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I would kill them, but I'm not a cop.
> 
> Cops are supposed to be held to a higher standard, well they should be considering how they treat "civilians" like lower forms of life around here.
> 
> ...



No, i actually agree with this.

People say that cops are real people too and have their own emotions, and yes thats true. But when they put on that uniform they are the personification of the written law, and their only duty is to uphold that law.

Tough as it is, thats the truth of it.

Now before anybody flames me - NO I PERSONALLY COULD NOT DO IT. I admit im nowhere near strong enough to be able to do what they do, or what ive said they should be like. Ill freely admit that. I have an overwhelming respect for anybody in the services - Police, Fire, Army, Medical. They have the most difficult jobs in the world, period. Thats why they need to be the elite of the human race - they cant be "human" and do their jobs at the same time, otherwise stuff like these beatings happen.


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2007)

I still can't believe the media takes the shitfuck's side when he SHOT A COP in front of dozens of people. Times like this when the American media-mind truly disgusts me. 

The entire piece was sympathyzing for the criminal! Whether the police should or should not have beat him, I'm more concerned with this twisted perspective.


----------



## danny81 (May 15, 2007)

fuck the police.


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2007)

Disgusting.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 15, 2007)

danny81 said:


> fuck the police.



Fuck you


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> The entire piece was sympathyzing for the criminal! Whether the police should or should not have beat him, I'm more concerned with this twisted perspective.




The cops are criminals at that point too. Instead of just doing their jobs, they felt it necessary to go above/against the law, and beat the living fuck out of someone. By doing this, it sends an instant message to me that the very people assigned to protect us have very little faith in the system that employs them, and gives me very little faith in both. This isn't the middle east in biblical times, "Eye for eye" bullshit. 

This is the 21st century. 

I think that it's sending a worse message that you guys think it's perfectly fine for the cops to beat the shit out of someone because one of their friends were killed. Guess what? It's called an occupational hazard. They know damn well before signing up this is a possibility, and are hired under the assumption that they won't do something like this. 

Fuck all power abusing cops that think they are the law. Sorry buddy you just enforce it. Now go eat some donuts.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2007)

It wasn't enough.


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It wasn't enough.



You're right. He should have shot a few more of those fuckhead cops in the face.


----------



## danny81 (May 15, 2007)

yup repro man i agree with you. i have had a few run ins with cops for some BS.


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> The cops are criminals at that point too. Instead of just doing their jobs, they felt it necessary to go above/against the law, and beat the living fuck out of someone. By doing this, it sends an instant message to me that the very people assigned to protect us have very little faith in the system that employs them, and gives me very little faith in both. This isn't the middle east in biblical times, "Eye for eye" bullshit.
> 
> This is the 21st century.
> 
> ...




I wasn't arguing that it was right of the policemen, I am just sickening that they think beating the shit out of a murder is worse than that murderer shooting someone in cold blood. I think killing someone is more dispicible then beating someone - on a level of humanity.


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

It's not cops. It's people that abuse their power that I despise. 

Unfortunately, most people's best chance to witness it is by a cop, and stories like this are prime examples.


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> I wasn't arguing that it was right of the policemen, I am just sickening that they think beating the shit out of a murder is worse than that murderer shooting someone in cold blood. I think killing someone is more dispicible then beating someone - on a level of humanity.



They never said that. Not once.


What they did say though is that his treatment was inhumane. Which it was.


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> They never said that. Not once.
> 
> 
> What they did say though is that his treatment was inhumane. Which it was.



You're right they didn't say it, but let's be real, they focused on that far heavier than the murder of the cop.


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> You're right they didn't say it, but let's be real, they focused on that far heavier than the murder of the cop.



I'm sure that murdered cop was the top story for weeks. This piece was an "expose" of sorts, about the beating, not the murder.


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2007)

Hmm, yeah, that is a possibility. I can see that.

Still, I would have liked the reporters to put it into better terms with the violence, but whatever.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> You're right. He should have shot a few more of those fuckhead cops in the face.



You're siding with him?  God, I hope a cop isn't there when _you _really need him.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> They never said that. Not once.



You sure as fuck seem that way.


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You're siding with him?  God, I hope a cop isn't there when _you _really need him.



Fuck you too.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Fuck you too.



In your quest to "put it to the man", I hope you get your cop massage and more.


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> In your quest to "put it to the man", I hope you get your cop massage and more.



If you read you'd see I said it's not cops I hate, it's people that abuse power. 

They were wrong. The kid was wrong. And you're an asshole.

That being said, I hope you're the next victim of black on white crime. 

Call a black guy a nigger to his face for me one time tough guy...


----------



## squanto (May 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> I still can't believe the media takes the shitfuck's side when he SHOT A COP in front of dozens of people. Times like this when the American media-mind truly disgusts me.
> 
> The entire piece was sympathyzing for the criminal! Whether the police should or should not have beat him, I'm more concerned with this twisted perspective.



Agreed. Wow, it's really surprising the cops beat this guy senseless!!  

You kill a cop, they're gonna fuck you up. Case closed. He will probably die in jail.

If you think you're gonna get away with some easy time for killing a cop, you are living in a fairy tale.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> If you read you'd see I said it's not cops I hate, it's people that abuse power.
> 
> They were wrong. The kid was wrong. And you're an asshole.
> 
> ...



And I quote the asshole:



ReproMan said:


> You're right. He should have shot a few more of those fuckhead cops in the face.



I hope that something horrible happens to you.  Say, your parent get brutally murdered.  Topped off with a good skull-fucking.  The cops start the investigation, but then realize what a cop-hating bitch you are and then say, "Forget it."


----------



## MeatZatk (May 15, 2007)

danny81 said:


> yup repro man i agree with you. i have had a few run ins with cops for some BS.



This coming from a guy that once claimed to be a "drug dealer"


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> And I quote the asshole:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that something horrible happens to you.  Say, your parent get brutally murdered.  Topped off with a good skull-fucking.  The cops start the investigation, but then realize what a cop-hating bitch you are and then say, "Forget it."



You are a pussy. Case closed.

My parents are dead, and I hope I accidentally run into you one day DOMS.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 15, 2007)

I would have stabbed him with a chair leg, crushed his skull and said that
it happened when he tried to jump out the window to escape

(whoops)


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> You are a pussy. Case closed.


I'm the pussy?  You're the cop hating bitch that's gonna, more than once in your life, depend on a cop to save you or help you and you'll never tell the office that you'd don't wand his help.

Hell, you're the pussy who's trying to back-peddle out of "He should have shot a few more of those fuckhead cops in the face." by taking up the ass with this comment, "If you read you'd see I said it's not cops I hate".

You're the gutless piece of shit.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> My parents are dead, and I hope I accidentally run into you one day DOMS.



You'll need a cop to save you.


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm the pussy?  You're the cop hating bitch that's gonna, more than once in your life, depend on a cop to save you or help you and you'll never tell the office that you'd don't wand his help.
> 
> Hell, you're the pussy who's trying to back-peddle out of "He should have shot a few more of those fuckhead cops in the face." by taking up the ass with this comment, "If you read you'd see I said it's not cops I hate".
> 
> You're the gutless piece of shit.



Fuckhead cops. Not good cops. 


Again, fuckhead cops. 

Gutless piece of shit? I'm not the one that spouts off about being racist on a computer. 

Takes real balls.


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You'll need a cop to save you.



Dude, you look like a lesbian in those pics. 

You'll get hurt son.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Fuckhead cops. Not good cops.
> 
> 
> Again, fuckhead cops.



Well then, my mistake.  I things that I said only apply to _fuckhead _you.



ReproMan said:


> Gutless piece of shit? I'm not the one that spouts off about being racist on a computer.
> 
> Takes real balls.



I just as opinionated and racist in person.  If you, or anyone else, doesn't like it, tough shit and move the fuck on.


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2007)

http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/images/smilies/popcorn.gif


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Dude, you look like a lesbian in those pics.
> 
> You'll get hurt son.



You wish, loser.

Oh, and nice pics in your gallery.


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You wish, loser.
> 
> Oh, and nice pics in your gallery.



My palms are bigger than your delts. I can see all the years you've been hanging out here have really payed off.


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

Hi DOMS!!!


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> My palms are bigger than your delts. I can see all the years you've been hanging out here have really payed off.



Post the pics then.  If you're just _so _big, why not share with the rest?  Or, you could just go cry to mommy.


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Post the pics then.  If you're just _so _big, why not share with the rest?  Or, you could just go cry to mommy.



I'm not _so_ big. You're a flabby twerp. 

No wonder you talk so much shit. You look pathetic.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Hi DOMS!!!



Constipated?


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I'm not _so_ big. You're a flabby twerp.
> 
> No wonder you talk so much shit. You look pathetic.



Post a pic, momma's boy.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 15, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I'm good at startings threads, this one seems like a winner.



 I just keep coming back to see what's new!


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Post a pic, momma's boy.




I'm looking MUSCLES, slow yer role.

I can't find anything that shows more than what you see in that shot. But even in that shot you can see that I actually have a trap muscle.  

And that's over a year old that shot.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I'm looking MUSCLES, slow yer role.
> 
> I can't find anything that shows more than what you see in that shot. But even in that shot you can see that I actually have a trap muscle.
> 
> And that's over a year old that shot.



You had to go back and edit this post three times to get your thoughts out?  

So, how's that job at the car wash working out for you, deep thinker?


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You had to go back and edit this post three times to get your thoughts out?
> 
> So, how's that job at the car wash working out for you, deep thinker?





I was tabbing back and forth between my photobucket album. 

I'm glad to see you're paying that much attention stalker.


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2007)

Where is the love.


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

This is the only full body shot I can find, but it's over 2 years old. Even then, I filled out a nighty better than you.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I was tabbing back and forth between my photobucket album.
> 
> I'm glad to see you're paying that much attention stalker.



Fighting aside, I can see you've got a good build.

Okay, I went off the deep end again; it's apology time (again).

Sorry man, I shouldn't have been that caustic, but I'm quick to defend cops.  Even though I've been punched and strangled by cops.  They make our way of life possible by risking their own.  Pretty heroic in my book.

Besides this thread, I've usually liked, and gotten along with you.  Sorry.


----------



## squanto (May 15, 2007)

Wow, pretty quick to apologize DOMS. Is it the shower cap that scares you?


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Fighting aside, I can see you've got a good build.
> 
> Okay, I went off the deep end again; it's apology time (again).



It's all good man. I do the same from time to time. 



DOMS said:


> Sorry man, I shouldn't have been that caustic, but I'm quick to defend cops.  Even though I've been punched and strangled by cops.  They make our way of life possible by risking their own.  Pretty heroic in my book.



Absolutely. There are without a doubt cops out there that are heroes, and to them I am grateful.



DOMS said:


> Besides this thread, I've usually liked, and gotten along with you.  Sorry.



Likewise, and I apologize as well.


----------



## min0 lee (May 15, 2007)

squanto said:


> Wow, pretty quick to apologize DOMS. Is it the shower cap that scares you?




I don't know about the rest of you but i'd hit it!


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I don't know about the rest of you but i'd hit it!


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> It's all good man. I do the same from time to time.
> Absolutely. There are without a doubt cops out there that are heroes, and to them I am grateful.
> 
> Likewise, and I apologize as well.



Cool.  Now that we're not arguing anymore, I can say that you looked pretty badass in that first pic.

Heh, I almost wrote that, but I figured it would seem pretty fucking strange.

Once, in the middle of a fight with another white guy, as we paused for a second (the fight was long), I blurted out, "That's a nice shirt."  I've since decided that, in the middle of fight, I'd keep those opinions to myself.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2007)

squanto said:


> Wow, pretty quick to apologize DOMS. Is it the shower cap that scares you?



The beer bottle was suggestive.  I'm hoping we'll hookup later on.


----------



## the nut (May 15, 2007)

danny81 said:


> fuck the police.




Fuck your mother!


----------



## MCx2 (May 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Cool.  Now that we're not arguing anymore, I can say that you looked pretty badass in that first pic.
> 
> Heh, I almost wrote that, but I figured it would seem pretty fucking strange.



Thanks (I think) 

I'm far from a badass but yeah, that would have been pretty odd.  



DOMS said:


> Once, in the middle of a fight with another white guy, as we paused for a second (the fight was long), I blurted out, "That's a nice shirt."  I've since decided that, in the middle of fight, I'd keep those opinions to myself.



Priceless!


----------



## the nut (May 15, 2007)

I can't wait to get home and watch this video, sounds great so far!


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 15, 2007)

I like both you fucktards ... good to see you kiss and make up.  It would really suck balls if youse two were enemas.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 15, 2007)

*As for you danny* ... you are a kid talking from a very short period of life's experiences.  Prolly you talk this nasty assed kinda talk because it's popular amongst certain sub-cultures.  

If I was a cop would that "fuck the cops" include me as well?


----------



## KelJu (May 15, 2007)

I have had bad run ins with cops. But I will never say fuck the cops. That cop that got shot in the face might have been a great dude. He might have been the type that tells you to slow down and lets you off with a warning type of cop.

Who the fuck knows. But, I do know he didn't deserve to be shot in the face. 

Fuck that murderer, its time to beat the hell out of these people. We need to start having public stonings for convicted murderers.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 15, 2007)

danny81 said:


> yup repro man i agree with you. i have had a few run ins with cops for some BS.



It's obvious and sad how much attention you crave.

Mister 15 year old, drug dealing, land-owner.

You are really a piece of trash aren't you?


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 15, 2007)

How old are you Brach?


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 15, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> How old are you Brach?



What does my age have to do with his comments?


----------



## Twigz (May 16, 2007)

I would like to know when the arraingment took place. The story says when the shooting and running took place, then conveniently leaves out the date for the part where he was beaten, then again gets back to the dates on the third appearance. Why the missing date? Was it the day after, a week, a month, for all we know some gang in the jail beat the piss out of him three months later, before his arraingment. How is it that the FBI investigated and found that police did nothing wrong. We are all responding to the limited little piece of the story they are telling us.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 16, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> What does my age have to do with his comments?


Your age Brach has nothing to do with *his* comments and everything to do with *your own* comments.


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Cool.  Now that we're not arguing anymore, I can say that you looked pretty badass in that first pic.
> 
> Heh, I almost wrote that, but I figured it would seem pretty fucking strange.
> 
> Once, in the middle of a fight with another white guy, as we paused for a second (the fight was long), I blurted out, "That's a nice shirt."  I've since decided that, in the middle of fight, I'd keep those opinions to myself.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 16, 2007)

Repro, you showed a lot of balls posting that pic in the dress, I like balls.


----------



## iMan323 (May 16, 2007)

I have a very strong dislike for the police.  My reasons: harrassing people for quality-of-life "crimes"/violations, and never EVER fucking being around when a real crime does happen.  

But....

I personally admire the cops for what they did to this bastard.  This fits into my definition of justice perfectly.


----------



## DontStop (May 16, 2007)

filled out a nighty
haha i love it


----------



## KelJu (May 16, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> Repro, you showed a lot of balls posting that pic in the dress, *I like balls.*


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Your age Brach has nothing to do with *his* comments and everything to do with *your own* comments.



Why don't you just tell me what's on your mind?


----------



## MCx2 (May 16, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> Repro, you showed a lot of balls posting that pic in the dress, I like balls.



Well, they were pretty accessible in that nighty.


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

For those just joining the discussion, a short summary:

Doms - "YOURE A FUCKING COP HATER!!!"
Reproman - "YOURE A PUSSY PIECE OF SHIT!!"
D - "SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!"
RM - "YEAH, WELL I WEAR NIGHTYS!!"
D - "...dude, good build."
RM - "I love you."
D - "Ditto."


----------



## KelJu (May 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> For those just joining the discussion, a short summary:
> 
> Doms - "YOURE A FUCKING COP HATER!!!"
> Reproman - "YOURE A PUSSY PIECE OF SHIT!!"
> ...



Haha, I noticed that also. The nighty is a powerful facilitator.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 16, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Why don't you just tell me what's on your mind?


Don't avoid my question.  How old are you?  It's okay ... no boogie-men will come through the screen because you tell us how old you are.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
<-------- My age posted here ... yours?


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> For those just joining the discussion, a short summary:
> 
> Doms - "YOURE A FUCKING COP HATER!!!"
> Reproman - "YOURE A PUSSY PIECE OF SHIT!!"
> ...


 ... well noted Gaz ... 

I didn't see the chronology that clearly


----------



## MCx2 (May 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> For those just joining the discussion, a short summary:
> 
> Doms - "YOURE A FUCKING COP HATER!!!"
> Reproman - "YOURE A PUSSY PIECE OF SHIT!!"
> ...



ROFL!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2007)

Damn fine soap opera going on here.


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> For those just joining the discussion, a short summary:
> 
> Doms - "YOURE A FUCKING COP HATER!!!"
> Reproman - "YOURE A PUSSY PIECE OF SHIT!!"
> ...



You're just jealous.


----------



## juggernaut (May 16, 2007)

danny81 said:


> fuck the police.


hmmm do I sense negativity? 

Personally, he wouldnt have made it to the courtroom had he shot my family. His new home would be in the ground.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 16, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> hmmm do I sense negativity?
> 
> Personally, he wouldnt have made it to the courtroom had he shot my family. His new home would be in the ground.



See that's what I mean, how immature.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Don't avoid my question.  How old are you?  It's okay ... no boogie-men will come through the screen because you tell us how old you are.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



I'm not the least worried, I'm just trying to figure out how you will spin my age into some kind of insult.


----------



## juggernaut (May 16, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> I'm not the least worried, I'm just trying to figure out how you will spin my age into some kind of insult.


there's no insult. I know I am immature-but thank you for pointing that out. I also know that if anyone in my family were hurt, killed, raped or whatever, I would not let the courts get involved.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 16, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> there's no insult. I know I am immature-but thank you for pointing that out. I also know that if anyone in my family were hurt, killed, raped or whatever, I would not let the courts get involved.



No no no, you've got it all wrong.

When I said "How immature" I was referring to Danny81, who you quoted.

And my next post about the insult, was responding to BoneCrushers post.


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> No no no, you've got it all wrong.
> 
> When I said "How immature" I was referring to Danny81, who you quoted.
> 
> And my next post about the insult, was responding to BoneCrushers post.



Just show him a picture of you in a woman's bathrobe, That'll end the fight.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Just show him a picture of you in a woman's bathrobe, That'll end the fight.





I'm afraid I left mine at the drycleaners


----------



## juggernaut (May 16, 2007)

pretty in pink ugly motherfucker





ReproMan said:


> This is the only full body shot I can find, but it's over 2 years old. Even then, I filled out a nighty better than you.


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You're just jealous.



I just want you to love ME.

Leave him, and we'll run away together. He wears women's nightclothes, he doesnt understand you like i do.


----------



## juggernaut (May 16, 2007)

uhh this needs to stop...


----------



## AKIRA (May 16, 2007)

This is actually an old subject that LS1.COM posted a while ago, only we only had pics and not the video.

And I have to say, I said the EXACT same thing Repro did.  Jesus, I had to double check the dates to make sure I was on the right page AND forum.

In any case, now I know why Repro and I connect cuz his first explanation was the EXACT thing I said years ago.

Like it or not, cops should never ever be able to do it.  The fucker deserved it, but shucks, if youre a cop, you are bound to a code.  Dont like it?  Find another job.  

And it IS an occupational hazard to get hurt and/or killed.  Getting a gun from a cop in a courtroom may be hard, but it may be easy if the cop wasnt paying attention.  Shouldnt cops be well aware at all times?  Sure there are down times, but cmon.

This doesnt mean the cop deserves what happened for being...lazy.  I have put myself in the dead cop's shoes, the beating cops' shoes, and an imaginitive family member of the dead cop, and I could say, the fucker didnt get enough.  But I am not a cop.  Why do you think cops take off their badge when theyre about to take matters in their own hands?  Cuz of that bound.

Ive been on both sides of the fence on this matter.  Its bittersweet on both sides too, but whats right is right.


----------



## MCx2 (May 16, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> pretty in pink ugly motherfucker


----------



## AKIRA (May 16, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> Cops have a shitty job, they deal with the worst people, but aren't expected to have human reactions when a friend of theirs is shot in the face.  Criminals have more rights than anyone nowadays.



If they have a shitty job, whyd they apply for it?  I am not being argumentative, I agree, but on a different level.  I could be a cop, but I dont want to be one cuz of how shitty it is.  And that shit I speak of, would keep me from beating the shit out of a spic that killed a comrad.

We know cops DO get away with shit all the time, other than the cops in the video, but when it happens in LESSER degrees, we piss and moan.


----------



## AKIRA (May 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> For those just joining the discussion, a short summary:
> 
> Doms - "YOURE A FUCKING COP HATER!!!"
> Reproman - "YOURE A PUSSY PIECE OF SHIT!!"
> ...








YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (May 16, 2007)

a girl got slapped in the mouth in my classroom in front of me. I grabbed the kid (17 year old gangbanger) and threw him into a door after he told me to go fuck myself, and that he wasnt leaving after I asked him to...oops. The girl didnt do anything to warrant getting slapped, I didnt want him in my room. I got fired, but I didnt care. That girl was petrified of this asshole. He hasnt touched her since. 
Point is, people need to wake up and see that shit will roll downhill eventually.


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> uhh this needs to stop...



Only your love can stop us now!


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I just want you to love ME.
> 
> Leave him, and we'll run away together. He wears women's nightclothes, he doesnt understand you like i do.



He had me at beer and woman's clothing.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 16, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> a girl got slapped in the mouth in my classroom in front of me. I grabbed the kid (17 year old gangbanger) and threw him into a door after he told me to go fuck myself, and that he wasnt leaving after I asked him to...oops. The girl didnt do anything to warrant getting slapped, I didnt want him in my room. I got fired, but I didnt care. That girl was petrified of this asshole. He hasnt touched her since.
> Point is, people need to wake up and see that shit will roll downhill eventually.



See, that's bullshit.

Fuck that kid, you shoulda smacked him up some more.


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> He had me at beer and woman's clothing.



One day ill find a beer-swilling transvestite of my own


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2007)

You can have ReproMan when I'm done with him.


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You can have ReproMan when I'm done with him.



Only if he keeps the shower cap on.


----------



## MCx2 (May 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Only if he keeps the shower cap on.



Done.


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Done.


----------



## min0 lee (May 16, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 18, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> I'm not the least worried, I'm just trying to figure out how you will spin my age into some kind of insult.


If you weren't worried you'd have said "I'm 26 ... so what".  Instead you keep avoiding the answer.  I don't spin insults.  As far as the insult part goes if I wanted to insult you I would have already done that.  

W/E ... if your age is a private matter you can keep your secret.


----------



## juggernaut (May 18, 2007)

all of you just need to shut the FUCK up.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 18, 2007)

Or not.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 18, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> If you weren't worried you'd have said "I'm 26 ... so what".  Instead you keep avoiding the answer.  I don't spin insults.  As far as the insult part goes if I wanted to insult you I would have already done that.
> 
> W/E ... if your age is a private matter you can keep your secret.



If I told you I was 32 from the beginning, you would have replied?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 18, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Only if he keeps the shower cap on.



she is diseased be carefull with your willy


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 19, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> If I told you I was 32 from the beginning, you would have replied?


My need to know your age was so that I could understand your responses to danny's immature posts and obvious fabrications (no offense to you danny but you do tell some tall tales and like I told you before you can't bullshit us old guys ... we know when you're not being honest). danny is a kid, so it's not uncommon that he will make shit up, say immature things and generally act kind goofy as he tries to impress the older members here.  He'll mature and learn as he grows same as we all did ...

If you are a kid your self then I can understand you doing the same thing.  I'd be tolerant of you as most of us all are with danny.  We want to see the kid learn how to lift and work out ... improve him self.  Maybe ... MAYBE ... he'll even find _himself_ as he looks at the weights he's lifting. Many of us here at IM did just that.  

On the other hand, if you're 32 you have no business talking to a 15 year old kid the way you did.  Fact is if you're a 32 year man you are a fucking asshole for talking that kinda smack at a kid.  

Stalking him in his other posts?  WTF are you thinking?  That shit is not acceptable no matter what your age is ...


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 19, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> My need to know your age was so that I could understand your responses to danny's immature posts and obvious fabrications (no offense to you danny but you do tell some tall tales and like I told you before you can't bullshit us old guys ... we know when you're not being honest). danny is a kid, so it's not uncommon that he will make shit up, say immature things and generally act kind goofy as he tries to impress the older members here.  He'll mature and learn as he grows same as we all did ...
> 
> If you are a kid your self then I can understand you doing the same thing.  I'd be tolerant of you as most of us all are with danny.  We want to see the kid learn how to lift and work out ... improve him self.  Maybe ... MAYBE ... he'll even find _himself_ as he looks at the weights he's lifting. Many of us here at IM did just that.
> 
> ...



I see your point completely, and I knew you would come up with something like that. And though the other members may hold their tongue's, I know they are all thinking the same thing I was. And he even went as far as to insult KJ based on the wages he makes.

It doesn't matter how old you are, that's bullshit. My dad taught me not to make fun of other people for the way they live and the choices they make a long time ago.

If I had said something like some of the things he has said, my dad woulda smacked me across the head. And that was when I was 10.

If he's 15, that's old enough that he needs to grow up.

And to tell you the truth, I'm actually 19.

So go ahead with whatever you need to say about that.


----------



## AKIRA (May 19, 2007)

where is all this shit coming from?


----------



## juggernaut (May 19, 2007)

awwww dont say that...now the bitchfest isnt going to stop


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (May 19, 2007)

He deserved it. I don't know how you can feel sympathy for him. The point was already made that cops are like brothers. You shoot my brother in the face and I will hunt you down and do alot more damage then those cops did to him. It's just like the Rodney King case, an absolute disgrace to human society that man was.


----------



## AKIRA (May 19, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> awwww dont say that...now the bitchfest isnt going to stop



No, I was really asking.   I want to know how it started!


----------



## AKIRA (May 19, 2007)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> He deserved it. I don't know how you can feel sympathy for him. The point was already made that cops are like brothers. *You shoot my brother in the face and I will hunt you down and do alot more damage then those cops did to him*. It's just like the Rodney King case, an absolute disgrace to human society that man was.



Though I agree, they should not take "the law into their own hands" moreso than regular civilians.  Bonds with brethren or not, it cant be tolerated.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 19, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> I see your point completely, and I knew you would come up with something like that. And though the other members may hold their tongue's, I know they are all thinking the same thing I was. And he even went as far as to insult KJ based on the wages he makes.
> 
> It doesn't matter how old you are, that's bullshit. My dad taught me not to make fun of other people for the way they live and the choices they make a long time ago.
> 
> ...


Cool.  You're 19 he's 15 ... you're a little older and a little more mature.  That gives you a little play on the verbiage scale.  It wouldn't hurt you to give the kid some better perspective than he is obviously getting though.  I know some people have already had some rough experiences at 15, but I think he was just reacting out of some kinda cultural conditioning instead of bad experiences.  Better influence from someone like you could fix that ... make sense?


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 19, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Cool.  You're 19 he's 15 ... you're a little older and a little more mature.  That gives you a little play on the verbiage scale.  It wouldn't hurt you to give the kid some better perspective than he is obviously getting though.  I know some people have already had some rough experiences at 15, but I think he was just reacting out of some kinda cultural conditioning instead of bad experiences.  Better influence from someone like you could fix that ... make sense?



I never acted like that or made absurd claims like he does when I was 15. I had manners and I wasn't out for attention.
I'll cut the kid some slack. But I don't know why you feel the need to be a father-figure here.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 19, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> I never acted like that or made absurd claims like he does when I was 15. I had manners and I wasn't out for attention.
> I'll cut the kid some slack. But I don't know why you feel the need to be a father-figure here.




We're all wired up a little differently Brach.  It's good when we can just work shit out though right?


----------



## KelJu (May 19, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> I never acted like that or made absurd claims like he does when I was 15. I had manners and I wasn't out for attention.
> I'll cut the kid some slack. But I don't know why you feel the need to be a father-figure here.



Bonecrusher is wise, dude. Trust me. He has never given me bad advice.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 19, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> We're all wired up a little differently Brach.  It's good when we can just work shit out though right?



Yes I agree. I agree with everything you have said in this thread.
I don't know, I just have a hard time getting over myself sometimes I guess.

It just stems from my dislike for kids. I don't like kids. Teens, toddlers, none of them.

Not sure why.

Wtf. this is like group therapy or something


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 19, 2007)

I hate other people's kids at the store.  They scream while I shop ... they should be  from grocery stores while I'm in them.


----------



## Dumby (May 19, 2007)

The police stepped out of bounds here.  Badly.  I don't care who the man shot.  That's not justice.  That's injustice.  Every time something like this occurs it proves only one thing, and that's we are moving backwards and not forwards as a culture.  When did America stop being a nation of honor.  Regardless of what the man did he deserves the rights afforded to everyone else.  And that means the right to not be beat by his captives.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 19, 2007)

I gotta ask each and every one of you that think bad of the cop(s) alleged to have beat this guy ... if it was YOUR partner that he killed would you still be so concerned with his rights or would you want to throw him a beatin'?  

Sorry people but I'd not be able to just walk him through a system that sometimes breaks down and lets these asshats go.  He would have died as a result of his attempt to escape due the complications of his basal skull fracture received when he hit the ground from that third story leap.  The leap he took right after he killed my partner.  

There's a difference between abusing the public and being human.  Supposing he is guilty that is ...

Randomly beating some person just cuz he is not what the cop feels is the  "right" kinda citizen is fucked up and cannot be tolerated.  This case is not like that though.


----------



## juggernaut (May 20, 2007)

I'm up for beating the ever loving shit out anyone who does something as fucked up as that.


----------



## MCx2 (May 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I gotta ask each and every one of you that think bad of the cop(s) alleged to have beat this guy ... if it was YOUR partner that he killed would you still be so concerned with his rights or would you want to throw him a beatin'?



You've missed the point.

I don't have what it takes to be a cop because I would do just that, throw him  a beating. 

If you can't control yourself in that situation, you don't deserve to be a cop. Period.

Same with you Juggernaut. You couldn't control yourself and now you're not a teacher. Pretty simple really.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> You've missed the point.
> 
> I don't have what it takes to be a cop because I would do just that, throw him  a beating.
> 
> ...


I see where you're at ReproBro but people are seldom that introspective and never that self aware.  This wouldn't be a scheduled event it would be a reaction.  Obviously you have already thought this through and have now excluded yourself from the list of qualified applicants for the police academy, but who does that really in life?  Who looks that far ahead or that deeply into them selves?  90% of the people wearing a badge just wanted to be a cop and save the world from scumbags ... then shit happens and badabing a good cop is now guilty of being human.  There are few jobs as difficult as wearing a badge, and none more demanding of ones personal life over the long haul.


----------



## juggernaut (May 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> You've missed the point.
> 
> I don't have what it takes to be a cop because I would do just that, throw him  a beating.
> 
> ...


I chose to make that move only because there is no way in hell I am going to let a guy beat the shit out of a girl. 
If teaching is sitting back and allowing a male student to bitch slap a harmless girl, and I decide to do something about it-brother I'd lose control all over again.
My temperament is pretty much in check most of the time. I am usually a calm person who can drive out of bad situations; but there are things I cannot and will not, ever, allow to pass by me, nor tolerate. That was one of them. Another is allowing any member of my family being in harms way.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> You've missed the point.
> 
> I don't have what it takes to be a cop because I would do just that, throw him  a beating.
> 
> ...



That was a low blow and complete bullshit.
As the residing adult in the classroom, he had the right and duty as the teacher to get that girl out of harm's way.
If that meant physically removing the threat, then so be it.

Now what if the kid had start thrashing her and pummeling her.
Would you have said the same thing? Should he as the teacher just watch as this girl is being beaten to death?

Yea, I don't think so.

Sorry Repro, but you were totally off on that one.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> That was a low blow and complete bullshit.
> As the residing adult in the classroom, he had the right and duty as the teacher to get that girl out of harm's way.
> If that meant physically removing the threat, then so be it.
> 
> ...



WRONG.  Jugger's example is pretty similiar.

I forget what Jugger did...he choked the kid?  Threw him against a wall or something?  How about restraining him without a choke?  How about getting in between them?  There are other options.  Morally, he took the high road, lawfully, he accepted a certain fate.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I see where you're at ReproBro but people are seldom that introspective and never that self aware.  This wouldn't be a scheduled event it would be a reaction.  Obviously you have already thought this through and have now excluded yourself from the list of qualified applicants for the police academy, but who does that really in life?  Who looks that far ahead or that deeply into them selves?  90% of the people wearing a badge just wanted to be a cop and save the world from scumbags ... then shit happens and badabing a good cop is now guilty of being human.  There are few jobs as difficult as wearing a badge, and none more demanding of ones personal life over the long haul.



Thats a pretty good explanation.  How many of them cadets really think about what they would do in situations like that..?

Still.  Beating the shit out of the guy make the cops part of the problem than part of the solution.  Beating the shit out of the guy isnt going to bring their brother back, but yeah it feels good...for a while.  

Cops arent stupid.  They know there are ways around the laws whereas to do what they want.  If they really were going to put their jobs on the line for the pain of loss, they shouldve done something else that wasnt so publicly obvious.  Once again though, they become just as bad.  Eye for an eye, sure.  What if every cop did that?  

Double edged sword.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> a girl got slapped in the mouth in my classroom in front of me. I grabbed the kid (17 year old gangbanger) and threw him into a door after he told me to go fuck myself, and that he wasnt leaving after I asked him to...oops. The girl didnt do anything to warrant getting slapped, I didnt want him in my room. I got fired, but I didnt care. That girl was petrified of this asshole. He hasnt touched her since.
> Point is, people need to wake up and see that shit will roll downhill eventually.



Ah, here it is.  Throwing him into a door really doesnt sound that bad, but thats where the differences lie.  This is a kid vs. a criminal.  The criminal got more than this kid did, so I think your case is unfortunate and you may not have deserved the dismissal.  Then again, this is the only info I have at hand...

You know what you coulda done differently to avoid getting fired.  You prolly didnt think you used a lot of force at least, enough to get you fired.

Of course, why throw him into a door?   Why didnt you open it first?


----------



## MCx2 (May 20, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> That was a low blow and complete bullshit.
> As the residing adult in the classroom, he had the right and duty as the teacher to get that girl out of harm's way.
> If that meant physically removing the threat, then so be it.
> 
> ...



It was never meant as a low blow and I don't believe he took it as one. 

If ya did Jugg, sorry not what I meant. 

If the violence escalated to that lvl you do what ya must. Either way, the facts are the facts.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> It was never meant as a low blow and I don't believe he took it as one.
> 
> If ya did Jugg, sorry not what I meant.
> 
> If the violence escalated to that lvl you do what ya must. Either way, the facts are the facts.



Well it's just a bad situation. As i have stated before, he should not have had to of intervened. If it had been at my school, I swear he woulda had every bone in his face broken.


----------



## juggernaut (May 20, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Well it's just a bad situation. As i have stated before, he should not have had to of intervened. If it had been at my school, I swear he woulda had every bone in his face broken.


it was a bad situation, I took the road I thought best and didnt look back. I dont look at past mistakes like that. I look at them as learning tools.

As for me having every bone in my face broken? Its highly unlikely.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

Thats true.  Youre the Juggernaut.  Your Powers are magical!


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 20, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> it was a bad situation, I took the road I thought best and didnt look back. I dont look at past mistakes like that. I look at them as learning tools.
> 
> As for me having every bone in my face broken? Its highly unlikely.



     
LOL you always confuse my posts!!!!

I didn't mean you!!! C'mon here people.

I meant the _kid_ who hit the girl.

Why am I so misunderstood? This is the 2nd time you thought i meant you.

And in a different thread, another person completely confused my post.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

Who you calling kid?  Im 27 years old, shrimp!


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Who you calling kid?  Im 27 years old, shrimp!



Hehe


----------



## juggernaut (May 20, 2007)




----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Who you calling kid?  Im 27 years old, shrimp!



 


  It was really stressing me out!!


----------



## clemson357 (May 21, 2007)

Kid got what he deserved.  It makes me warm and tingly inside.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2007)




----------



## Gazhole (May 21, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> LOL you always confuse my posts!!!!
> 
> I didn't mean you!!! C'mon here people.
> 
> ...



What the FUCK did you just say about my Mom!?!?


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 21, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> Kid got what he deserved.  It makes me warm and tingly inside.


Sorry Clem but I gotta disagree with you here.  He was under-served his dose of justice.  These scumbags have to know that if you shoot at law enforcement you will get a *hastened form* of justice  .  Reprobro is gonna hate me, lil danny is gonna loose all respect for me ... but you shoot at a cop you loose your civil rights instantly.  Just as _*anyone *_who engages our military becomes an enemy-combatant so too does anyone who engages our domestic protectors the way this man did... with cold intentional lethal force ... become a domestic enemy-combatant and at that moment relinquishes his/her civil rights.

We're not talking about your average escaped county prisoner here.  For example, the guy who works as a trustee while awaiting transport to the state prison and while taking out the garbage just keeps on walking.  This guy is not subject to a further loss of civil rights or the designation of being a domestic terrorist.  He's not shown the direct intention to kill law enforcement officials.

We MUST send out a clear and direct statement to all would be cop killers that if you actually succeed in your attempts to take the life of our protectors you will loose your protections afforded you under the US constitution and be designated a domestic terrorist ... shoot on sight.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 21, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Sorry Clem but I gotta disagree with you here.  He was under-served his dose of justice.  These scumbags have to know that if you shoot at law enforcement you will get a *hastened form* of justice  .  Reprobro is gonna hate me, lil danny is gonna loose all respect for me ... but you shoot at a cop you loose your civil rights instantly.  Just as _*anyone *_who engages our military becomes an enemy-combatant so too does anyone who engages our domestic protectors the way this man did... with cold intentional lethal force ... become a domestic enemy-combatant and at that moment relinquishes his/her civil rights.
> 
> We're not talking about your average escaped county prisoner here.  For example, the guy who works as a trustee while awaiting transport to the state prison and while taking out the garbage just keeps on walking.  This guy is not subject to a further loss of civil rights or the designation of being a domestic terrorist.  He's not shown the direct intention to kill law enforcement officials.
> 
> We MUST send out a clear and direct statement to all would be cop killers that if you actually succeed in your attempts to take the life of our protectors you will loose your protections afforded you under the US constitution and be designated a domestic terrorist ... shoot on sight.



Man nigga, fuck da police!!


----------



## juggernaut (May 21, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> What the FUCK did you just say about my Mom!?!?


----------



## MCx2 (May 21, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Reprobro is gonna hate me



Not even close. 


I expected nothing less from a gun toting outlaw such as yourself.


----------



## juggernaut (May 21, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Not even close.
> 
> 
> I expected nothing less from a gun toting outlaw such as yourself.


(hmmm...cowboy reference...must mean a brokeback mountain slur....)






dude he called you a FAG!
WTF?!


----------



## MCx2 (May 21, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> (hmmm...cowboy reference...must mean a brokeback mountain slur....)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, OK. Don't panic, I know what to do in a situation like this. 








There. 


Tragedy averted.


----------



## Gazhole (May 21, 2007)

The best thing about that picture is that IT FUCKING WORKS!

You could make MILLIONS off that. You know that picture of the cat on a washing line that says "Hang in there"?

This could wipe the floor with it.

Offices around the world will buy them by the crateload!


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2007)

This picture needs a caption.






..................................Want to touch my beer bottle?


----------



## juggernaut (May 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> This picture needs a caption.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*You make me feel so pretty*​


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 21, 2007)




----------



## AKIRA (May 21, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Sorry Clem but I gotta disagree with you here.  He was under-served his dose of justice.  These scumbags have to know that if you shoot at law enforcement you will get a *hastened form* of justice  .  Reprobro is gonna hate me, lil danny is gonna loose all respect for me ... but you shoot at a cop you loose your civil rights instantly.  Just as _*anyone *_who engages our military becomes an enemy-combatant so too does anyone who engages our domestic protectors the way this man did... with cold intentional lethal force ... become a domestic enemy-combatant and at that moment relinquishes his/her civil rights.
> 
> We're not talking about your average escaped county prisoner here.  For example, the guy who works as a trustee while awaiting transport to the state prison and while taking out the garbage just keeps on walking.  This guy is not subject to a further loss of civil rights or the designation of being a domestic terrorist.  He's not shown the direct intention to kill law enforcement officials.
> 
> We MUST send out a clear and direct statement to all would be cop killers that if you actually succeed in your attempts to take the life of our protectors you will loose your protections afforded you under the US constitution and be designated a domestic terrorist ... shoot on sight.



This reminds me of Good Will Hunting when hes in court for hitting a police officer.  He brings up some law code that states one can defend yourself against a law officer in certain states of conflict  

Interesting take..


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> This reminds me of Good Will Hunting when hes in court for hitting a police officer.  He brings up some law code that states one can defend yourself against a law officer in certain states of conflict
> 
> Interesting take..







YouTube Video


----------



## Gazhole (May 21, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Tuxedo Rental: Because sometimes you're just too drunk to care.


----------



## MCx2 (May 21, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


>


----------



## RexStunnahH (May 22, 2007)

That Dude is Very Lucky he lives here in America......if this was the Phillipinnes or BRazil or some other country....He wouldnt have even made it to the courts......After killing an old woman and a cop.What does he or his family expect to have happen to him.....Just sit in a cell?


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2007)

RexStunnahH said:


> That Dude is Very Lucky he lives here in America......if this was the Phillipinnes or BRazil or some other country....He wouldnt have even made it to the courts......After killing an old woman and a cop.What does he or his family expect to have happen to him.....Just sit in a cell?


Sit in a cell, eat 3 meals a day, workout, get all the booty they desire and crave, be treated like a celebraty for killing a cop.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 23, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Not even close.
> 
> 
> I expected nothing less from a gun toting outlaw such as yourself.








YouTube Video


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 23, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> YouTube Video



 

Haha that was amazing. And it is a good movie.


----------



## DontStop (May 23, 2007)

RexStunnahH said:


> That Dude is Very Lucky he lives here in America......if this was the Phillipinnes or BRazil or some other country....He wouldnt have even made it to the courts......After killing an old woman and a cop.What does he or his family expect to have happen to him.....Just sit in a cell?



I'd personally rather die then sit in a cell for the rest of my life.
As much as it sucks paying money to keep these assholes alive, i think it's an even bigger punishment to sit in a cell and wallow in self pity for the rest of your life.


----------



## Twigz (May 23, 2007)

They don't wallow in self pity, they are in there with their friends. Its just back to normal for most of them. Been in the system all through life and now they get to stay for good.


----------



## QuestionGuy (May 23, 2007)

I would hacve just shot him, it is perfectly legal to do so by law.    Using deadly force on a fleeing felon who has commited a violent crime or is reasonably suspected of using more substantial force against another is perfectly reasonable and Ok by all courts. So after he commited that I would have just shot him while he was running away!      

Now i can just sti back and relax while all the nonsence bashing comes...because none of the bashers know how it is to live the life.


----------



## Twigz (May 23, 2007)

Preach on my brother!!!!!


----------



## maniclion (May 24, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


>


I just sold 12 poster sized copies to Julia whose brother owns several of the locals bars.....


----------



## MCx2 (May 24, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I just sold 12 poster sized copies to Julia whose brother owns several of the locals bars.....



And if ya did, I'll be seeing ya in court.


----------



## AKIRA (May 24, 2007)

QuestionGuy said:


> I would hacve just shot him, it is perfectly legal to do so by law.    Using deadly force on a fleeing felon who has commited a violent crime or is reasonably suspected of using more substantial force against another is perfectly reasonable and Ok by all courts. So after he commited that I would have just shot him while he was running away!
> 
> Now i can just sti back and relax while all the nonsence bashing comes...*because none of the bashers know how it is to live the life*.



Or care..

This is an old story and the laws dont change.

Time to find a different story to discus..


----------

